# I'm so sad...



## The_WRAiTH (Apr 8, 2006)

Well I fell asleep watching TV ( like normal) woke up around 1:00am and I had the gray screen, "Powering up, please wait" Well that's all I get... think my HD died. I have the Hughes HDVR2 just over 2 years old, it has the 40gbhd

I called Direct TV, and they are going to send me a replacment, (they said if I lease it, and since it's the main reciver it wont cost me anything...) so that wont be here for a few days, in the mean time I can't watch TV. 

Was thinking I could use one of the smaller hd's I have laying a round 20gb, would this work ok? If I can find an image, don't care about recording right now, just need to watch tv. Plus if it works, I can get a bigger one later, and use this a a back/2nd reciver.


----------



## ttodd1 (Nov 6, 2003)

The HD would have to be 40gb at minimum I do believe.


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

Did you unplug it and then plug it back in to see what happens?


----------



## The_WRAiTH (Apr 8, 2006)

Yep, does the same thing, even left it unplugged all night, you can here the HD spin up, then a click about 10sec or so apart...


----------



## ClemSole (Nov 12, 2004)

By the time you get a image and a hard drive and get it to work the new system will be there so you would be better off to enjoy life, do things that you have been putting of due to watching tv.


----------



## tbeckner (Oct 26, 2001)

ClemSole said:


> By the time you get a image and a hard drive and get it to work the new system will be there so you would be better off to enjoy life, do things that you have been putting of due to watching tv.


The poor guy, his biggest problem is that DirecTV will likely sent him one of their pieces of junk. If he has the technically capability he would be better off fixing his HDVR2. I spend a few hours over at the other forum once a week, reviewing the reported problems with that piece of junk DirecTV is currently sending out, and only in my worst nighmares would I have one.

But then again, all of my DirecTiVos are hacked, with networking, customized CALLER-ID on all units with just one unit connected to a phoneline, web access (remote control, scheduling, and managment), and Multi-Room Viewing. In addition, the family uses 30-second skip heavily and have for many years, MRV is also used by the whole family everyday, and I use the web access daily for management tasks. And on the DVRs, during NFL football season, I use the two live buffers to watch two games at the same time, by using 30-second skip (to skip the dead times and commercials), pause, and the livetv button to switch between the games.

So, a system without TWO BUFFERS, 30-second skip, Multi-Room Viewing, Web Access for management, and a single connected unit for customized CALLER-ID on all units would really be a STEP BACKWARDS. In fact, I would feel like I returned to the dark ages.


----------



## Yog-Sothoth (Jun 14, 2005)

In order for an InstantCake image to work, the new hard disk must be larger than the original (larger than 40GB, in this case).


----------



## Dkerr24 (Oct 29, 2004)

yep, you can only image it to a larger than 40gb drive. I tried copying an image of mine to a identical 40gb drive and it wouldn't work.


----------



## direfan (Jun 28, 2002)

So everytime you replace a HD, you have to replace it with a larger HD? I did not know that? So what happens if you are using a 160GB in the T-60 and it dies. I thought the T-60 could not handle anything larger than that?


----------



## ttodd1 (Nov 6, 2003)

no just the basic image that you get.


----------



## The_WRAiTH (Apr 8, 2006)

Well, I got a 3.1 Image, and took the old (most be about 3 years old now) HD out of my computer, was using as the d: dive, since a put a 250 SATA drive in last summer.
Any way, this is a Maxtor 60gb ATA133 7200RPM, I used to replace the dead 40gb in my HDVR2, well, I got it all working, and finally got the 6.2 update. But I have one problem, I don't have any local channels... I don't even see where they would be...

Anyone have this problem before? do I have to call d*t, and tell them (jez I replace my dead HD in my DVR, and lost my locals, can you resend) I'm sure they would love that.....


Also, I can hear the HD writing non stop, (which I would asume is normal, since it is always saving 30min on each tunner) I guess the old 40gb maxtor fireball I took out, must be really quiet.. does that sound right?


----------



## The_WRAiTH (Apr 8, 2006)

ClemSole said:


> By the time you get a image and a hard drive and get it to work the new system will be there so you would be better off to enjoy life, do things that you have been putting of due to watching tv.


hehe, well since I couldn't watch tv, I spent 12 hours Sat. playing Xbox 360.


----------



## tbeckner (Oct 26, 2001)

The_WRAiTH said:


> But I have one problem, I don't have any local channels... I don't even see where they would be...
> 
> Anyone have this problem before? do I have to call d*t, and tell them (jez I replace my dead HD in my DVR, and lost my locals, can you resend) I'm sure they would love that.....


Dial into DirecTV (1800DIRECTV or 18003473288) and when it asks for a code on the TV enter 711.


----------



## The_WRAiTH (Apr 8, 2006)

tbeckner said:


> Dial into DirecTV (1800DIRECTV or 18003473288) and when it asks for a code on the TV enter 711.


got it fixed, after the 2nd time I image the drive (didn't put a space between the -s127 command, so I re did it to be safe) got the 6.2 update etc... call and had them resend the locals (weird that just the locals were missing, everything else worked fine, got my stars channesl) anyway, within 2 mins it was fixed...

So it seems to be working fine now (just need more channel guide updates)

I just don't like hearing the HD rattle non stop, makes me think it can't last long like that... (sounds just like I was installing windows XP, non stop)

the other problem is, the new (well might not be new, might not be tivo) will so up in a day or 2, what should I do? use it, and disconnect this one, or keep using my old one? Of course they might start charging for it, if they don't see it get activated...


----------



## beanpoppa (Jan 7, 2004)

You need to download the AMSET utility from Maxtor. It will create a boot floppy. Connect the HD to your PC, boot from the AMSET boot floppy, and run the utility. It will allow you to set the accoustic management settings on your drive. It will cause a slight degradation on the seeks times (not important for a DVR hard drive) but will practically eliminate the clicking sound.



The_WRAiTH said:


> Well, I got a 3.1 Image, and took the old (most be about 3 years old now) HD out of my computer, was using as the d: dive, since a put a 250 SATA drive in last summer.
> Any way, this is a Maxtor 60gb ATA133 7200RPM, I used to replace the dead 40gb in my HDVR2, well, I got it all working, and finally got the 6.2 update. But I have one problem, I don't have any local channels... I don't even see where they would be...
> 
> Anyone have this problem before? do I have to call d*t, and tell them (jez I replace my dead HD in my DVR, and lost my locals, can you resend) I'm sure they would love that.....
> ...


----------



## Dodge boy (Apr 7, 2006)

The_WRAiTH said:


> I called Direct TV, and they are going to send me a replacment, (they said if I lease it, and since it's the main reciver it wont cost me anything...) so that wont be here for a few days, in the mean time I can't watch TV.


Well that's not necessarily true..... If your state charges sales tax you might have to pay the tax on the lease fee.


----------



## The_WRAiTH (Apr 8, 2006)

Dodge boy said:


> Well that's not necessarily true..... If your state charges sales tax you might have to pay the tax on the lease fee.


Well I might just send it back when it shows up, since I got mine working again...


----------



## The_WRAiTH (Apr 8, 2006)

beanpoppa said:


> You need to download the AMSET utility from Maxtor. It will create a boot floppy. Connect the HD to your PC, boot from the AMSET boot floppy, and run the utility. It will allow you to set the accoustic management settings on your drive. It will cause a slight degradation on the seeks times (not important for a DVR hard drive) but will practically eliminate the clicking sound.


So this wouldn't harm the drive? cause any lag in viewing? etc...

also, if I do this, can I put the disk right back into the box, or will I need to re-image again?


----------



## rminsk (Jun 4, 2002)

It will not harm the drive at all. The TiVo uses very large block sizes on reads and writes. Because of this seek time is not a major performance problem.

As long as you do not boot into Windows with the drive connected you should be able to put the drive right back in the TiVo.


----------



## The_WRAiTH (Apr 8, 2006)

rminsk said:


> It will not harm the drive at all. The TiVo uses very large block sizes on reads and writes. Because of this seek time is not a major performance problem.
> 
> As long as you do not boot into Windows with the drive connected you should be able to put the drive right back in the TiVo.


couldn't find it on there site, also would this be for all there drives?


----------



## ScubaCat3 (May 19, 2005)

The_WRAiTH said:


> couldn't find it on there site, also would this be for all there drives?


It won't hurt performance at all for Tivo. All Tivo's manufactured in the past few years have this feature enabled in the drives. It seems that Maxtor removed the knowledgebase article, but the direct link seems to work. It's packaged inside SETACM.EXE (a self-extracting EXE). Download it via this link:

http://service.maxtor.com/rightnow/downloads/setacm.exe

Create a boot disk, copy the files onto it, and run *AMSET /QUIET*
(see the packaged DOC file for detailed instructions)

The AMSET.EXE utility is dated 2001, so the "and newer" part below will probably apply to most any reasonably recent Maxtor drive. (In other words, I'd try regardless.) This is from the DOC file that comes inside that package.

_Overview: The AMSET.EXE utility enables, disables, and sets levels for the Acoustic Management (operating sound levels) for the following hard drive families (and newer) ONLY:
	DiamondMax Plus 40
	DiamondMax 60
	DiamondMax VL 30
	DiamondMax Plus 40 
	D540X
	D740X_


----------



## The_WRAiTH (Apr 8, 2006)

ScubaCat3 said:


> It won't hurt performance at all for Tivo. All Tivo's manufactured in the past few years have this feature enabled in the drives. It seems that Maxtor removed the knowledgebase article, but the direct link seems to work. It's packaged inside SETACM.EXE (a self-extracting EXE). Download it via this link:
> 
> http://service.maxtor.com/rightnow/downloads/setacm.exe
> 
> ...


Dude, this worked like a charm, I pulled the HD, and put it into a pc, booted the floppy and did a amset /check (to see what is was set @ and to see if it even regonized the drive) it came back set to "Performance" so I did the amset /quiet, and slapped it back in the tivo... and man, like night and day... worked great... thanks again...


----------



## ScubaCat3 (May 19, 2005)

The_WRAiTH said:


> Dude, this worked like a charm, I pulled the HD, and put it into a pc, booted the floppy and did a amset /check (to see what is was set @ and to see if it even regonized the drive) it came back set to "Performance" so I did the amset /quiet, and slapped it back in the tivo... and man, like night and day... worked great... thanks again...


Sweet.

That'll save you a bundle on advil, too, I'm sure. Enjoy!


----------



## The_WRAiTH (Apr 8, 2006)

ScubaCat3 said:


> Sweet.
> 
> That'll save you a bundle on advil, too, I'm sure. Enjoy!


Now I just have to hack it, and get it on the network etc... should be fun.. ;-)


----------

